

Show HN: Get feedback for your website and learn from the mistakes of others - userium
http://usability.userium.com/

======
userium
Hi!

I created a site where you can get feedback for your website and learn about
usability by helping others:
[http://usability.userium.com/](http://usability.userium.com/)

First I learned Meteor from the "Discover Meteor" book and built the
'Microscope' app, but then decided to do this project with the 'Telescope'
open source project, due to its additional features.

The idea is that first you can

(1) use the usability checklist: [http://usability.userium.com/c/usability-
checklist](http://usability.userium.com/c/usability-checklist) to catch common
usability problems on your website.

(2) After fixing obvious problems, you can ask for feedback on the site.

To increase the amount of replies, only 3 website feedback requests are posted
on the site per day. All the feedback is public, so that others can learn and
apply the tips on their own websites.

This is a work-in-process, so please let me know if you find this site useful?
How could I improve?

Many thanks in advance!

-Nina, nina@userium.com, [http://usability.userium.com](http://usability.userium.com)

~~~
kitsune_
Improve the contrast! The site is not very legible. At first I thought this
was some kind of bad joke.

The site title overlaps with "Signup/Signin" when the browser window is too
small.

The webfont in use looks horrible on Windows.

Edit: I recommend reading up on WCAG 2.0
([http://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20/](http://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20/)), this is a
helpful tool: [http://leaverou.github.io/contrast-
ratio/](http://leaverou.github.io/contrast-ratio/)

~~~
userium
You are right, I will improve the contrast. Thanks for the feedback!

------
kellros
It looks interesting, but since we are on the topic of usability - the colour
contrast needs some work and the font looks blurry. The site also just loads
with an 'undefined' header and then after a second or two shows the page - I'm
not sure if this is because it's a JS app. I'll revisit the website in a
while.

~~~
userium
Thanks for the feedback! I can only use one dyno on Heroku with Meteor,
because it needs session affinity. Maybe that's also why it is slow?

------
mhoad
I tried submitting a URL of mine [http://fmhgifts.com](http://fmhgifts.com)
but it doesn't seem to work as the button is greyed out for some reason.

~~~
userium
Many thanks for submitting, it did get saved. There seems to be a problem with
the submission confirmation, I'm looking into fixing that.

------
fdavison
Oh, the irony:
[http://i.imgur.com/2qyeEjT.png](http://i.imgur.com/2qyeEjT.png)

~~~
userium
Yep. :) I was trying to use similar colors as on my frontpage:
[http://userium.com/](http://userium.com/) but went a bit overboard. I will
later fix the contrast.

